# Health and Wellness



## fit4duty (Oct 11, 2007)

hey peeps i am in the early stages of putting a health and wellness package together for the service i work for. Other than the Fire Service there is nothing going on in that regard in my neck of the woods. With that said I whipped up a short 6-question thing so I can get a gauge for whats happening in the rest of the world. Your input would be greatly appreciated. I am especially interested in what is happening non-Fire based EMS/Inter-facility. So please please please click the link below (if the damn thing works). Thanks much

Be safe.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=OUU2DUpUPSmAw3iiH1_2fsnw_3d_3d


----------



## fit4duty (Oct 22, 2007)

*thanks*

hey all, many thanks for those that have taken the time to answer the questions it is really appreciated and very very helpful.

you guys rock!!!!!


----------

